# [Horde][Thrall] Die Gilde "Strammgruppe" sucht! (HC/Myth)



## Blissey (10. Januar 2015)

Hallo Frau/Herr Threadanklicker/in! 
 
Wir sind die kleine PvE/Raidgilde "Strammgruppe" und suchen weitere nette und lustige Leute für gemeinsame Aktivitäten. Im Gildenchat sind wir eher inaktiv, da wir die Kommunikation über das Stimmorgan bevorzugen. In unseren Augen ist eine Gilde eine Gemeinschaft von Leuten, mit denen man gerne Zeit verbringt. Und in einem anonymen Chat kann man unserer Meinung nach eine Person nicht genügend kennenlernen. Wie der Name vermuten lässt, ist die Gilde aus einer Stammgruppe entstanden. Da wir meist viel lustigen Blödsinn von uns gegeben haben, entschieden wir uns für diesen treffenden Namen.
 
Aktuell suchen für Mitstreiter für unseren HC/Myth-Raid. Da wir noch keinen Stamm von 20 Leute haben, blieb es uns bis jetzt verwehrt innerhalb der Gilde Myth zu gehen. Und genau deshalb brauchen wir dich!
 
*Raidtage:*
Mittwoch: 20-23 Uhr (fester Termin)
Donnerstag: 20-23 Uhr (fester Termin)
Sonntag: 16-19 Uhr (optionaler Termin)
 
*Aktuell suchen wir:*
Heiler: Shami, Monk, Holy Priest
DDS: Jäger, Hexer, Shadow, Ele Shami, Mage
 
(Falls du eine andere Klasse spielst, dann melde dich trotzdem gerne, evtl. lässt sich etwas einrichten.)
 
Sollte dein Interesse geweckt sein, dann melde dich. Wir würden uns freuen, wenn wir unsere Interessen und Ansichten in einem kurzen TS-Gespräch mit dir abgleichen könnten. 
 
IGN: Blissey
Battletag: Jim#2393
 
oder
 
IGN: Salastria
Battletag: Sala737#2566


----------



## Blissey (18. Januar 2015)

/push


----------



## Keashaa (21. Januar 2015)

Nur ganz doof gefragt, weils für mich aus dem Text nicht ganz offensichtlich war...

 

Ihr sucht einen Raidleiter für eure Mythic Gruppe?


----------



## Blissey (26. Januar 2015)

Etwas verspätete Antwort, aber nein, wir suchen keine Raidleitung.


----------



## Blissey (30. Januar 2015)

/push


----------



## arlonan (16. Januar 2016)

Hallo die antwort kommt zwar sehr spät aber ich würde gern in die raidstamm hinein und ich habe ein jäger 675 gs und ein holy priest aber noch nicht hfc fähig adde mich einfach mit kuidoof#2906 auf battle.net


----------

